# Project VF8



## L4mka (May 9, 2015)

PROJECT VF8

Hi! I would like to start my next scratch build project!

My main idea is to have really own and unique design of big tower case 

Placing motherboard in unusual position - connectors will be located down in the case.
Also I want fit there two 480 radiators for best cooling performance. 
Next part is interconnect acrylic panel for coolant between top and bottom part of case - CNC machined hopefully 

As in my previous project this will be lasercutted mostly too. 
There will be used same folding system as in my previous project. 
I am not sure about final color theme (fluid, fans, etc.) so I decided to not show final render of project.
So I will always share only next part of build rendered. 
This time is main frame of case 







About the color theme. 
My most favourite is black inside, white outside and coolant red or white pastel with Aurora booster. 
Coolant color depends mostly on platform Z97 (Formula VII) - red, X99 (Deluxe) - white.

*Materials: *

Steel
Aluminium
Acrylic

*Capacity:  *

Position for two 480 mm radiators (60 mm and 30 mm thickness)
ATX motherboard
Three positions for 2,5" SSDs and one position for 3,5" HDD
Position for two D5 pumps

Computer will be again water-cooled using products from the best companies.

*Components:  *

Intel i7 4790K
ASUS Formula VII
ASUS GTX970 SLI
PSU V1000 CoolerMaster
SSD and RAM undecided
JetFlow and FP 120 FANs by CoolerMaster

and also watercooling, but about it another time.. 


Proudly sponsored by these amazing companies!








In this time I am working on two another projects, so I will try to add more very soon! 
Here is first progress photo - first batch of lasercutted parts 





​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 9, 2015)

Subaroonied.     

Looking forward to more, nice one.


----------



## patrico (May 9, 2015)

thanks for sharing cant wait to see the progress


----------



## L4mka (May 10, 2015)

Thanks guys for your kind comments!


----------



## Devon68 (May 10, 2015)

Well I will just leave a comment so the next time an update is posted I can see it. Hope to see something other than a black+some other color build.


----------



## L4mka (May 25, 2015)

*UPDATE 1*

So finally we have the first update  Really somehow catch .. But I have done most of the frame - missing only the front and back that will give case the necessary stability and overall had a very firm and of course closed.

Almost complete and only to test composite frame. Mostly will be used to assemble the M3 screws with countersunk head and in some places the classic M4 in combination with safety mothers.






But now even the individual parts. The first is the bottom where it will be all over the state. Just come into it mentioned M4 screws with locking nuts.






The upper part is almost the same piece with the difference that there are four holes for mounting of a radiator with fans.






The first of the sidewalls of the frame is the "front" which are also prepared all the necessary holes for mounting the second radiator.






The second rear sidewall to that is probably nothing to say.  






Joining the panel that connects the sides and at the same time divides the case.






The last episode, which I have done at the moment, is the one which will be mounted on the motherboard and expansion vessel. Again, this is designed so as in the previous project to this entire episode went slightly shove out with "content".






Here are drawn last two frame parts, namely front and back. Cutted and bent should be next week and then will complete enclosure frame 






Even simple 3D render.






The overall appearance I have every day more and more clear. Here's a little taste 














Partly I have only the appearance but also already have confirmed drives and RAM memory by HyperX and it is amazing, really hot products  


You can check them here
http://bit.ly/1EaastQ and here http://bit.ly/1yR9G4S


For today, it's all


----------



## L4mka (Jun 7, 2015)

*UPDATE 2 *


Finally, I am clear about the appearance of the case!  Even though I do not know the color of ventilators and water, I'll deal with when it comes. So far, I probably like most realistic option seems pastel red water is a mixture of silver and white JetFlow fans from Cooler Master.


Final renderings of the entire frame - it will thus painted black.














Anyway, here are a few quick renders the overall look, I chose mostly sharp lines up at the front door. This again is a bent sheet metal and thus "trimmed" front and appearance 






































At this moment I have finished the frame, two small bugs .. 


The last two missing parts of the frame. Front and rear that give cabinet the necessary stability and of course the possibility of mounting the rear discs and sources.








There appeared first mistake. I do not know why but will not burn out groove, perpendicular to these openings, which should be inserted sheets of graphics cards. That is the description  But you know what I mean.








On the front part is nothing special, cut two holes - one for the second window, and for access to the bottom.








Backside. You can see the mounting holes for three 2.5 "drives and PSU.








Full frame, ie up to the guy who stands leaning to the right and even the middle part, where the board. They still have to repair / remodel 








This week, perhaps I ought to do to catch even outdoor plates, so I will be able to put an entire case painted and then it will be a little more interesting when it comes to fitting hardware


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 7, 2015)

subbed


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 7, 2015)

If it will look anything like the case on that render I will really like it.


----------



## L4mka (Jun 10, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> If it will look anything like the case on that render I will really like it.



Thanks! I am sure it will look exactly as it is rendered  We will see


----------



## L4mka (Jun 21, 2015)

* UPDATE 3 *

Last week I had of going outdoors finished sheets 
Outdoor panels and their installation 

The upper part of the "grill" through which hot air is blown from the upper radiator






Sides, this time without the grill, because I want to bring out fully illuminated JetFlow fans. Color, unfortunately, still I do not know 






The second sidewall. Here I put the grill so that air from the radiator can at least partially out and did not keep it inside. And also because without him it looked strange 






Front panel has sides bent - to be the ancestor really clean and without screws. Overall appearance of the cabinets so smooth and clean.






Detail recessed countersunk holes for M3 screws.






Assembly of individual parts on the frame. Everything fit 





















Anyone still remembers my cat? This picture says it all .. Cat is everywhere! 






Detail of the bend and the connection frame and mounting plate outside.






I am going this week on week off and meanwhile the case itself powder coated  So the first week of July will be another update with painted case and afterwards the assembly of components


----------



## FlanK3r (Jun 21, 2015)

this one is with M7F board and GTX970 GPU?


----------



## L4mka (Jun 21, 2015)

FlanK3r said:


> this one is with M7F board and GTX970 GPU?



Yes, hopefully with two GTX970


----------



## L4mka (Jul 3, 2015)

* UPDATE 4 *

Outside is really awful hot weather so in this evening I finally complete the whole case 

The entire frame in all its splendor and finally painted. Everything fits beautifully and so far no problem 






Front view. And there will be window too, so it will be nice to see in computer 






Rear side, there will be hidden cables, power supply, pumps, etc 






Detail painting and you can also see two holes for bulkheads for water cooling.






Not too much on the backside. Only the mounting hole for power supply and three SSDs.






Main part of case, there is space for mounting motherboard and all components.






Space for three HyperX SSD 






After mounting the frame I had to only mount the white cover sheets. 






Complete assembled case  To these the pictures I probably do not have anything to add, I hope you will enjoy it. It turned out exactly as rendered.




































At this point, the project manager came back and had to check everything  






The inspection was very strict 
















Last picture with better lighted interior, which is waiting only for hardware to be there all fitted!  More soon !!


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 3, 2015)

I really really like it. Good job.


----------



## FlanK3r (Jul 3, 2015)

lol , this one photo :-D


----------



## L4mka (Jul 3, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> I really really like it. Good job.



Thank you! 



FlanK3r said:


> lol , this one photo :-D



yes, i enjoy lot of fun with her every day


----------



## L4mka (Jul 9, 2015)

* UPDATE 5 *

Today it is just a front - update  I want you to show great things from my sponsors, which will be mounted into case first 

First, I would like to thank Aquatuning.de for constant support and sent radiators and two pumps 


























And here a little taste of installation in case! More coming on the weekend 






I also have to thank Cooler Master, who supports me in every project! For this one they sent me PSU V1000 (about it another day ), eight high-performance and at the same time quiet FP120 and twelve pieces of variously colored JetFlow fans - because at that time I still did not know the color scheme


























More coming soon!


----------



## L4mka (Jul 17, 2015)

*UPDATE 6 *

Finally, there is the promised update 

There is radiator ALPHACOOL UT60 480 mm and on it fans Cooler Master JetFlow in white. Unfortunately they are not entirely super quiet - must be a lot of (via PWM) regulate, but visually they look really cool 






Radiator, as its name suggests, 60 mm thick and provides a really great cooling performance.






There are also six G1 /4" threads in different directions for fittings.






And here about half as thick radiator - ALPHACOOL ST30 and Cooler Master FP120 fans with PWM control. These are very quiet and provide a lot of pressure and airflow 






This radiator already offers only two G1 /4" threads, which is not something I see as limiting.











Mounted radiators into the prepared sites in the case was easy   Unfortunately I did not get a black countersunk screws and therefore the silver, but it is not matter, because over them comes the white cover.











This space is obviously still fills two D5 pumps, the PSU and the pile of all kinds of cables 






One thread on the radiator would like to use for mounting the drain port.






More soon! Stay tuned


----------



## L4mka (Jul 22, 2015)

* UPDATE 7 *

In recent days, I again met the terrible duties, so I could not move forward on this project. Therefore, I now only show the hardware from HyperX 
Of course I want to thank HyperX for the great support and cooperation on my projects! 

Guys please check these links! It will help me a lot 

http://bit.ly/1EaastQ and http://bit.ly/1yR9G4






I received three Savage SSDs (2x120, 1x240) and 16 GB RAM also from a series of Savage. Drives very soon will go to the white paint..

Here are a few photos 




































If you are interested in more look at these links to find out more 

http://bit.ly/1EaastQ and http://bit.ly/1yR9G4S

More coming soon!


----------



## L4mka (Jul 26, 2015)

* UPDATE 8 *

This week I finished work on the HyperX SSD. Their basic black color is over..  I painted all three disk white, and the result is, I think, super 

Discs are assembled together using four torx screws.






Specifically, it needs screws to torx screwdriver with hole. 






After removing the screws, the entire disassembly actually done ..






The other side of the disc






From these empty frames disk I still had odendat stickers from the front of the red metal logo HyperX






Using a heat gun metal I warmed it and then comfortably peeled off






Backside has also without unnecessary stickers and ready for painting. I cleaned them with alcohol and than I painted them with white spray. I did not make some science about it as it small spaces 
Unfortunately I forgot to take a picture when spraying. I applied 3 layers of white in total.






And here is the result  I like it much more than the classic black ..











Just peed on disks mounted in a case. Super contrast and drives beautifully stand out 






If you want more of HyperX series Savage visit these two links

http://bit.ly/1EaastQ and http://bit.ly/1yR9G4S 

More coming soon!


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 26, 2015)

At first I was like why are you taking off the hyper X sticker's but now it really looks cool. Great work.


----------



## L4mka (Aug 1, 2015)

* UPDATE 9 *

Again, here we have products presentantion update   presentation of products from Taiwanese company Bitspower. The company is engaged in production blocks, fittings, reservoirs, tops, etc .. Actually everything for water cooling. And honestly, I can say that in the field of fittings are clearly a few levels higher than the rest. Mega offer fittings in all possible colors and most types 

Of course, I want to thank for products which they sent for this project!






Two magnificent blocks for card ASUS 970 Strix. The quality is first-class blocks































Summit EF block on the CPU. I'm not sure I use the top or select rather clear that all blocks will be  same - clear acrylic.








Block RAM memory. Here I am again available transparent top, if I decided to change 








Mounting parts for the assembly of the D5 pump.








TOP  for D5 pump








Mounting kit to pump tops for beautifully smooth, clean finish.








Expansion vessel with a length of 250 mm are for my machine the ideal choice.




















And of course fittings, in the photo I put only one of each   Because of them I have probably over 120 pieces  D I have to sort them into boxes again for better "orientation" during building water loop 







More vey soon!!


----------



## L4mka (Aug 10, 2015)

* UPDATE 11*

As you probably noticed, so last week I have had no time to deliver the promised update abotu assembling of pumps  But it is here, as well as photos of several new and very important things for the functioning of a computer 


Pumps are ready in case!








That left only carefully think about where exactly is mounted, fortunately it was not rocket science 








Then I traced the mounting holes on the paper and duct tape and drilled ..








Pumps in place, and with them the first fittings 








There is already a little more fittings 








I planned it that here will be rigid pipe, but when I did so a few days "watching" probably would be better to put the classic tubing there 








Well, not completely better, but the smoothness appearance. At the bottom of the other tubes were problematic. And I do not want to mix so that the lower part will be classic tubing and the upper part of case will be acrylic pipes. 








It is actually just the replacement of these two connections (four fittings).








I love the details on all products Bitspower 








PSU from Coolermaster V1000, I think the perfect choice for this machine. I would like to thank the company Cooler Master, who believed in my projects already some years 











PSU itself works very well, and his appearance is definitely worth mentioning.


























An essential part of the resources are obviously cables.. Again, I would like to thank the Icelandic company http://www.IceModz.com for this beautiful, custom crafted, complete wiring for psu.






































Always I get an extra couple of things  As various cables and led tapes in great quality. MORE SOON!!!


----------



## L4mka (Aug 20, 2015)

* UPDATE 12 *


Today is the update massacre, in terms of the number of photos  total 24 ..


I had moved to assemble components in case. The main panel where all the hardware will be installed again, as in the previous project, is removable. I can assembly HW and watercooling easier, and it's just an overall great 


But first let's look at what I got for this project  form ASUS Czech.  I want to thank entire ASUS Czech team  - not only for this support, but also for other things, projects and so on !! ASUS believes in me since the very beginning, and I really appreciate it 








Motherboard Formula VII. P.S. On graphics cards from ASUS will look in next update 


The main thing everyone notices is definitely a "shield" plates on both the front and rear.















Input and output connectivity boards, is more than sufficient. There is technology as IntelEthernet, LANguard, GameFirst III - which are perfect network technology for online gaming








Detail shield. Board also offers high-quality SupremeFX audio.








A total of four RAM slots for up to 3300+ MHz frequency (overclocking)








Without these buttons I cant imagine the board  really useful things 








SATA ports with speed 6Gb / s.








Tile is wearing an integrated VRM cooler. It is a copper block, so there is no corrosion problems or other problems.








Up to mount !!


The entire panel is composed of two parts, which probably does not have more to describe 








And assembled together








Reservoirs in place. This is done so that it holds only on fittings (very tight). It took lot of measuring but now reservoirs are assembled without any screws, which to me looks much better 








Fixation is using 90-degree fittings, couplings and bulkheads Bitspower.








Bottom mount exp.








Fittings on top.








As you can see, everything is perfectly precise and clean. Or not?  








Motherboard in place, it begins to take shape. Finally!















The moment of truth, if everything is correct and the board, including its I/O panel sits right ...








I would say that totally fits exactly 








Thus far it looks like.








Motherboard has also MPCIE COMBO III, which serves as a WiFi card, but here you can mount M.2 SSD.








Rear side. Here is the filling port for reservoir.








Total rear view.








How do you like it? I'll be glad for all the comments, criticisms, etc.  MORE SOON!


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Aug 25, 2015)

I like it very much  subscribed


----------



## L4mka (Aug 28, 2015)

Gr3yh0unD said:


> I like it very much  subscribed



Thanks!  I hope you will also like next update 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

* UPDATE 13 *

Everything will be watercooled, so the RAM 

The first step is to remove original HyperX heat sink.. Heat gun is best for this! 








Naked HyperX Savage looks something like this 














Then mounted Bitspower heatsink.. Also with new thermal pads








This new cooler is secured using two small screws and you're done 








RAMs finished with new heatsinks














The panel looks great, but still missing something ..








..water block  








The last few days I was thinking a lot about the entire loop. What and how. It was not easy, the loop must be simple and above all look good. After X a million options, I found a (hopefully) the best 
This is just a small beginning 








Even with this project, I follow that everything is all about detail and precision. More very soon !! Again, I will be glad for your comments, criticisms, etc.


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeap and again i like it even more ;=) ... hope you ll look at my actual project too


----------



## L4mka (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks! Yea i will check it


----------



## L4mka (Sep 4, 2015)

* UPDATE 14 *


On Friday was delivered the last component from the sponsors. A small, but very important!


Many thanks to Intel Czech for sending processor!








Arrived Core i7 4790K - that's the best thing you can put into the slot in 1150 








My collection 4790Ks again slightly expanded 








The processor includes a 4.0 GHz base frequency of 4.4GHz with TurboBoost. Of course overclocking is a great option due to unlocked multiplier.














Processor in place 








A little paste directly mounted water block Bitspower ..








A long time I figured out how to do loop in this part. The priority is, of course, look 








I think I had spent an hour or so. Mainly it had to correspond with the rest of the loop, because the block on the CPU has clearly given, which thread is the entrance and the which is exit. But in the end it worked out nicely and precisely 








Thus far it looks like! Next time I promised graphics, cables, circuit etc etc  By mid-September, it will hopefully be finished


----------



## L4mka (Sep 9, 2015)

* UPDATE 15 *

Finally here are the earlier mentioned graphics and installation 

Again, I want to really thank ASUS CZ, for all the support that I have getting from them !!






A pair of GTX970 series Strix cooling DirectCUII, but that will go away  cards are in absolute silence in idle mode, but also in stress are very quiet.






The card offers all common today connectors - DVI, HDMI and DP.











The power supply takes one 8pin. Also, you can see the massive heatpipe cooler 






The back is equipped with a cover backplate











Mounting blocks is not rocket science 






Back 






Front side. It remains only to clean the core paste and apply new thermal grease and mount the new nice block! 






Both cards without their DCII coolers 






Finally cards and their Bitspower blocks!






The blocks are delivered with backplate too which looks very classy imo 






It really take shapes these days  but still remains to complete all fittings, pipes and complete the whole loop ..











Even now I can not wait filling! 






The first tube, fittings and the indicator in place. Some tubing takes so much time.., but I want to be in everything 100% sure that I want it and I like it 











And the last picture is what it looks like  






Do you like, dislike? Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## L4mka (Sep 21, 2015)

* UPDATE 16 *

Probably one of the last updates before filling water into the loop and the first turn on the computer 

The entire loop is complete, only remain to mount this "unit" in the case and connect the cables, etc.






The winning tubing of the water loop on the CPU block  This part took most of the time 

















The view from the back side or away from SSDs






Complete the circuit. Great satisfaction for me 






A view from another angle - from the front of the chassis






Backside and a bit of cable management: D






Input from the bottom, from pump and the radiator back into the upper part respectively. blocks, etc.






Withers, who will be very handy both during filling and especially when draining the circuit 






The output from the expansion tank leads naturally straight down into the pumps






Fittings, so you can easily dispense with the push of air. One is only for decoration 






Again, I would be glad for your comments  Next time about filling the loop  It's not much to shoot


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 1, 2015)

finish soon?


----------



## L4mka (Oct 1, 2015)

FlanK3r said:


> finish soon?



umm... maybe?


----------



## L4mka (Oct 2, 2015)

*FINAL PHOTOS
*
Here! The finished project 



























































































Do you like it?  Thanks for all the support and comments from you!


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow.
Before I was really scared of watercooling, but now I can't wait to get on it! It also dramatically reduces cables, which is to my liking 

Your project log has really inspired me.

It makes me want to create my own casing, only issue is that I have no experience whatsoever with metal work 
How did you get sponsored?


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks great at the photos


----------



## peche (Oct 5, 2015)

epic work !
thanks for sharing !


----------



## L4mka (Oct 8, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> Wow.
> Before I was really scared of watercooling, but now I can't wait to get on it! It also dramatically reduces cables, which is to my liking
> 
> Your project log has really inspired me.
> ...



Thank you!  I am really glad that I inspired you. 



FlanK3r said:


> Looks great at the photos



Thanks! 



peche said:


> epic work !
> thanks for sharing !



Thanks man!  More projects to come


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Oct 8, 2015)

Any tips for making my first waterloop?


----------

